# BSNL BB Tariff revised,Home 500 kicked out



## vaithy (Jan 24, 2011)

BSNL has revamped is BB Tariff and struck out some of the plans including Home 500 (night UL with 2.5 GB free data usage

*linxbot.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/079e6f00-2732-11e0-9f48-df95d5d332c6.png?w=600&h=686

*linxbot.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/56b5a180-2732-11e0-9f48-df95d5d332c6.png?w=600&h=865


with regards,
vaithy


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

Honestly, I didn't understand a word. Too confusing for me.

Can you please tell me do we have a plan which gives us 2mbps for 6 hours at night??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 18, 2011)

ico said:


> Honestly, I didn't understand a word. Too confusing for me.
> 
> Can you please tell me do we have a plan which gives us 2mbps for 6 hours at night??


Nothing is written about night speeds etc.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

If BSNL has replace Home 500 with an inferior plan, then thank you BSNL for taking India two steps backwards.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 18, 2011)

but y do u want home 500 plan....home combo 500 and combo 600 is great value for money...I am very happy with it...its like we pay only 300 for broadband and 200 for landline rental

it give 180-200 speed nowdays at night soo total download have decreased from 4.2GB to 3.8GB per night


----------



## Garbage (Feb 18, 2011)

ico said:


> If BSNL has replace Home 500 with an inferior plan, then thank you BSNL for taking India two steps backwards.



The existing customers with Night Unlimited (UL500) plan will still use that plan. But they want to change the plan, then they will NOT be able to switch back to UL500 again.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> but y do u want home 500 plan....home combo 500 and combo 600 is great value for money...I am very happy with it...its like we pay only 300 for broadband and 200 for landline rental
> 
> it give 180-200 speed nowdays at night soo total download have decreased from 4.2GB to 3.8GB per night



can you give some more details on Home combo 500 and 600.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 18, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> but y do u want home 500 plan....home combo 500 and combo 600 is great value for money...I am very happy with it...its like we pay only 300 for broadband and 200 for landline rental
> 
> it give 180-200 speed nowdays at night soo total download have decreased from 4.2GB to *3.8GB per night*



which plan are you talking about?
can you show me the plan on BSNL website please?

i was thinking about getting UL750 combo,(4GB per day possible)
but i might reconsider my decision if i can download 3.8GB per day at the plan you are talking about


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 18, 2011)

Seems like the following plans have been cancelled:

*i51.tinypic.com/175uzb.jpg

The FN 500 is not a combo plan. So you had to pay monthly telephone rentals alongwith the BB charges (Rs. 500). Obviously, customers rather chose the Combo 600 plan (Rs. 600) which is the same as the 500 except that you don't need to pay any landline charges. Overall it saves a couple of bucks.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 18, 2011)

oh
so sujoyp's plan is the discontinued plan?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 18, 2011)

what r u guys talking about...its still listed in the site
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TV63a8p1PnI/AAAAAAAAFyg/0Sxqv0y55q8/s800/bb.jpg

r these old plans?? bsnl havent updated website??

To clarify further my friend is also using Combo 500 and his dad is a sarkari officer so he have to pay only 400+taxes...that makes it soo much cost effective.

landline rent+175calls+1.5GB usage+night unlimited+broadband rent = RS.500 only bbcombo 500

landline rent+250calls+2.5GB usage+night unlimited+broadband rent = RS.600 only bbcombo 600

@pauldmps where did u get that sheet??


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 19, 2011)

ico said:


> If BSNL has replace Home 500 with an inferior plan, then thank you BSNL for taking India two steps backwards.



hahaha

good one

but u enjoy MTNL yaar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 19, 2011)

@ sujoyp

See this:
.:BB COMBO:.

The 500 combo plan has not been cancelled. It is the regular 500 plan which has been cancelled.

BBG FN 500 = 2.5GB + Night unlimited + Landline rent extra. (cancelled)
BBG FN Combo 500 = 1.5GB + Night unlimited + No Landline rent
BBG FN Combo 600 = 2.5GB + Night unlimited + No Landline rent


Another (good) thing which I noticed is that the tariff for extra usage has been significantly reduced from 50p/mb to 20p/mb


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 19, 2011)

^^
these plans aren't available for new registrations
@sujoyp
stick with your plan, you're lucky


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ Ahem! 

Only the BBG FN 500 has been cancelled, the rest are still available for new registrations.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe we'll get a speed bump this year as TRAI has recommended to raise the minimum broadband speed from 256 kbps to 2 Mbps.. see this

---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 AM ----------

and.. *if this is imposed*, 512 kbps users maybe offered 1 Mbps speed.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 20, 2011)

The lowest internationally accepted speed for a connection to be called Broadband is 4Mbps. We are still far away from it. Still a great step forward.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 20, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Maybe we'll get a speed bump this year as TRAI has recommended to raise the minimum broadband speed from 256 kbps to 2 Mbps.. see this
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 AM ----------
> 
> and.. *if this is imposed*, 512 kbps users maybe offered 1 Mbps speed.



Chances are they will implement it by August this year,
only to be bottlenecked by FUP
TRAI has said nothing about FUP

Technically BSNL's UL850 and UL1350 is compliant with the recommendations
but is severely FUP-ed up


----------

